# where can I get?



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Black mustard seeds from for a curry. I've tried all the supermarkets & none of them sell it!


----------



## Bittersweet babe (Oct 10, 2008)

If you dont need them by tonight then this place does pretty much everything

http://www.seasonedpioneers.co.uk/search.aspx?KeyWord=Mustard%20Seeds%20Black%20Organic,%20Whole

(search for mustard and it comes up)

If you need them by later then it's not much help 

x

/links


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

blimey i saw them everywhere today. but that's probably because i was looking for black _onion_ seeds 

i saw them in the world foods aisle, in bags rather than jars. but schwartz do the yellow ones which i reckon would do if you can't get black


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I got some today at a halal shop in town but then found them in Waitrose as well. Niether Asda or Sainsbury's or Tesco stocked them!


----------

